# Orthopedic Coding Workshops



## abishard (Jul 20, 2008)

I am looking at attending an orthopedic coding workshop and would like recommendations from others regarding recommendations, experiences, etc... Thanks!


----------



## Frosty (Jul 20, 2008)

Karen Zupko workshops are good, in my opinion.


----------



## Treetoad (Jul 20, 2008)

I've been to several of the Karen Zupko orthopedic seminars.  I agree that they are excellent.


----------



## mbort (Jul 20, 2008)

Margie Vaught too


----------



## sblanchard (Jul 28, 2008)

I Would Like To Know If You Have Any Contact Information On Karen Zupco Workshops?

Thank You!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mbort (Jul 28, 2008)

http://www.karenzupko.com/


----------



## jruffini (Jun 13, 2013)

*orthopedic surgery coding*

I am looking for any workshop, seminar, webinar etc...... to brush-up on
ortho surgery coding. our practice does a lot of sports injuries, mostly shoulder, knee & ankles.  29826 NOT getting paid as a primary procedure. My MD's do not want to do repairs ie.. rotator cuff, labrum, unless the tear is complete (usually partial tear will be debrided to insure a quicker recovery w/o scar tissue)
29823 will not support 29826---don't want to use a 999 code, too hard to get paid by ins. carriers & Orthonet is a nightmare
please help
joe


----------



## jruffini (Jun 13, 2013)

*ortho workshop*

zupco has none in the new York area


----------



## joanne71178 (Jun 14, 2013)

29826 is an add on code and can not be billed alone.  If 29826 is the only procedure performed use 29823


----------

